# Paid vacation



## joshbald (20 Feb 2010)

On the canadian forces website it says ROTP are entitled to paid vacation. How much vacation time are they entitled too and when can they take it.


----------



## FDO (20 Feb 2010)

Like everyone else in the CF with under 5 years service you will get 20 days per year. Statutory holidays and weekends do not count. Basically you get 4 weeks. You can take them any time as long as it does not interfer with operational commitments. You will have to put in a leave request (CF100). It will go through your Chain of Command. If approved your good to go. If not you will have to pick different days. For Annual Leave your year is 01 April to 31 March. All leave MUST be used in the year unless you have extenuating circumstances like you were on tour and could not use it.


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Feb 2010)

josh, 

For ROTP, you will get all the academic leave you need (spring break, christmas, etc) and some summer leave between the end of summer training and the start of the academic year.  

I never had to worry about going over the 20 days of annual leave, since everything over this was academic leave.  Otherwise, you cannot take leave during school time, unless there is extenuating circumstances.


----------



## macknightcr (21 Feb 2010)

I guess I had not done all the research needed because I had no idea about this, but do Spring, Summer and Christmas Breaks count as "paid vacation" or are these 20 other days that can be used.  I am trying to figure out how they can be used if not during school, and all the other time is training or break already.  Are they just there because all CF members are granted 20 days?


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Feb 2010)

macknightcr said:
			
		

> I guess I had not done all the research needed because I had no idea about this, but do Spring, Summer and Christmas Breaks count as "paid vacation" or are these 20 other days that can be used.  I am trying to figure out how they can be used if not during school, and all the other time is training or break already.  Are they just there because all CF members are granted 20 days?



They are paid.  With the spring break, christmas break and summer break, you will end up getting more than 20 days of leave. Anything extra will be considered academic leave. Do not worry too much about your annual leave during ROTP (I sure did not) and it will sort itself out.  When you're out of University is when you'll need to start "budgeting" your leave.


----------



## macknightcr (21 Feb 2010)

We seem to have answered this question so if it is ok I would like to ask another one.  What are the breaks like?  How long are they? I do expect that they are gonna vary in length.


----------



## FDO (21 Feb 2010)

The breaks are the standard university breaks. Check with the university your attending for the breaks. Most are the same but some have it a different times.


----------



## Pelorus (24 Feb 2010)

As a slight aside, current rumblings from SEM-land seem to indicate that Academic Leave is no longer being doled out nearly as generously as it used to be.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## FDO (24 Feb 2010)

Just to add to boot12. I got a call yesterday from the ULO. He asked me if I can gainfully employ a couple of ROTP and NCM SEP members. Seems they used up all their leave and now need a place to go while school is on break. Of course I said yes. I feel honoured to be able to bring these fine upstandinig future leaders under my wing and gently caress them into contributing members of the CF.

Oh boy this is going to be fun!!!!!


----------



## benny88 (25 Feb 2010)

boot12 said:
			
		

> As a slight aside, current rumblings from SEM-land seem to indicate that Academic Leave is no longer being doled out nearly as generously as it used to be.  Your mileage may vary.



I can substantiate that. At least for ROTP mbrs in Southwestern Ontario, Academic Leave is now the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## ballz (25 Feb 2010)

benny88 said:
			
		

> I can substantiate that. At least for ROTP mbrs in Southwestern Ontario, Academic Leave is now the exception rather than the rule.



Count that for the Atlantic region as well.


----------



## Barts (1 Mar 2010)

benny88 said:
			
		

> I can substantiate that. At least for ROTP mbrs in Southwestern Ontario, Academic Leave is now the exception rather than the rule.



Left coast is the same.


----------

